# Spinal Codes 2017 Relacing 22851



## mdarling (Dec 15, 2016)

Does 22853 include all instrumentation?  Do the 3 new replacement codes only apply to interbody surgeries?   What type of primary surgery would I bill to use 22859?  Seems very confusing.


----------



## mnk8383 (Dec 27, 2016)

Can we still bill 22851 with posterior 22633?


----------



## sarab86 (Jan 11, 2017)

This was my reply on the Neuro Board. I hope it helps. The new codes are only for the interbody devices. The plates didnt change. 

* 
All of these codes are NOT approach specific. I did the KZA webinar about the new codes and Kim Pollock explained them. The codes actually say "with integral anterior instrumentation for device anchoring, when performed" which only mean that if you are using the combo interbody/plate(i.e. Prevail Cage) then you would only use this code and not separately bill the plate. You are not required to use anterior anchoring for this code, only when performed. This is how I am going to use these codes. 

22853-for ACDF, PLIF, PLIF/PLF Fusions
22854-Corpectomies
22859-This was explained to me for use for Spinal Reconstruction for stabilization or when there is a reconstruction after a tumor removal. *


----------



## shadowdollz (Jan 24, 2017)

my physician is billing 22513 and 62291. Are any of these considered a "primary" code for 22859/


----------

